# Another Serious Canker Youngster



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

Well I thought my other Woodie was bad but I've just picked up another youngster and this is so blocked I have no idea how I can get meds through to try and start.

Would it be ok to just crush a Spartrix and sprinkle it in it's mouth along with some Flagyl in the hope it might leak through or is it likely to choke the bird if it just stays in the mouth?
I can't even see the Larynx so it's having trouble breathing.

I have no idea where this poor bird came from, it just appeared from nowhere.
I was actually playing tennis tonight and one of my friends spotted it lying next to the court we were on.
It couldn't have been there when we arrived as we'd have had to walk over it and it seems far to weak to fly.  Almost had to have fallen out of the sky.

Luckily my friends insisted we stop our game so I could rush it home. I'm not sure it will make it but I want to try something at least.

Janet


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

no way to get a crop feeding tube or needle past it?


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm afraid I can't get one through.
The smallest thing I've got is a catheter the vet gave me for a tiny bird but it's so fine but has no strength to it so it won't penetrate this past this growth, it just bends.

It got very stressed when I tried so I've had to leave him to settle down.

I've dripped a tiny drop of re-hydrating fluid down the side of his beak and have diluted some Spartrix in it so maybe some will get by.

I'll be surprised if he gets through the night to be honest, his head's very floppy, so am keeping him warm and will just drip some fluids every so often and hope.

Janet


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Janet, here is something I made up in under 5 minutes. What it is, is an old 10cc syringe (I used an old one as I was going to make some small mods to it and if I damaged it, it would not matter, you could use a new one), into which I have inserted a cut off piece of an 8oz spray bottle sprayer tube (the clear tube on the pump top/cap that goes into the liquid to draw it up). It is quite firm and would be able to get by any blockages (lube the tube with a drop of oil). I needed to widen the tip of the syringe just a touch to get it in and with the tube itself, I passed the cut end over a flame for just a moment to round the edges so it will not cut or scape anything. Probably any size syringe could be modded and if the hole is too big, just use a piece of tape to seal, also you most likely have a bottle of pump hair spray or some other bottle with a pump sprayer around the place, plus you can feed a thin Kaytee with it as well, I tested it. 

Give it a try and good luck,

Karyn


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I recently had a week old baby that was blocked with canker.
pdpbison recommended I cut the tube on a slant and twirl in into the crop - it worked!
When I put it in, I inserted it close to the "outer skin" (so I could see the impression on the skin, of the tube going down) to make sure that it was going into the crop.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Janet, Dobato's idea is a good one.

I use a Iml syringe and some very soft tubing for canker piggies. Infact the syringe and tubing in the picture is identical to what I use.

The tubing I use is from a intravanenous infusion device and its VERY SOFT. 
I can send you a small bit Ive got left but dont know whether it will get to you in time.It probably wont reach you until Friday. 

You can buy the packs form ANIMAL CARE LTD< COMMOM ROAD<>DUNNINGTON< YORK YO19 5RU phone 01904 487687

It's really worth buying a pack just for future use.Costs £6 about

Best of luck with the Dove Janet.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks so much Karyn, I need something with next to no flex really and I reckon I can find a tube like that in the house no problem.

Waynette, I remember reading that advice when I was following your thread about your baby, I checked on that thread when I had a small baby turn up last week. The twirling worked when I used the catheter on that occasion. Sadly the baby didn't make it as it had a bleed and a lot of fluid in the crop.

What I'm using to tube the other canker Woodie I have is a piece of electric cable (with the wires pulled out) and then sterilized. It is quite flexible then and works a treat now that main large growths have come away in his throat. It's just far too big for this one at the moment.
This was suggested to me by Owl Mamma who runs a rescue centre near Cynthia.

I'll fix that up Karyn and try it in the morning as he's dozing peacefully now.

Thanks for the info Jayne aswell, I'll send for some of those to keep on hand now there seem to be so many canker birds turning up.

Janet


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

amyable said:


> Thanks so much Karyn, I need something with next to no flex really and I reckon I can find a tube like that in the house no problem.
> 
> Janet


That's what I thought, there is not much flex in the tube at all, pretty stiff strait on, just make sure you rotate and twirl it a bit as you are trying to get down to the crop.

Good luck,

Karyn


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Ideally the 'tube' should be very soft indeed...like well Boiled 'Spaghetti'...downright limp...and, cut at an angle on the end.


Lesions in the Esophagus can cause thin or weak Tissue...and we do well to eliminate as much as possible any chance of the Tube inadvertently tearing through compromised Esophagal Wall Tissues, when working the Tube down into the Crop proper, as well as to ensure the Crop proper will not be contused or perforated by any slight mis-hap of the end of the Tube pressing against it's Tissues.


Also, to make sure the Tube is well lubricated with KY Jelly or fresh Vegetable Oil such as Olive Oil.


Obturating inflamitory debris in the Esopagas can usually be got through or got around with a gently 'twirling' of the angle-cut Catheter section fitted to the Syringe, and with almost no pressure downward for it to pass, since we must be very sensitive to this.


Pediatric Urinary Catheters with the socket end, fit perfectly onto the 'Nose' of a plain type 10 mL Syringe...and, the other end cut off for a convenient length.

"No. 8 French" is a good all round size, or, if need be, a smaller size can be resorted to for getting through severe obturating debris conditions.

The approximately clear, "soft", 'Silicone' type are best.


These will become stiffer over time and exposure to air.

They can be softened pro-tem by immersion in Hot Water if need be.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Sorry to say the poor bird didn't make it. I felt it had probably gone past the point of return but you never know, such a shame.

Thanks so much as always for your input.
It's very useful to have these other options to hand for tubing as the amount of birds appearing lately with severe canker obstructions seems to be increasing sadly.

Janet


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Janet, I am sorry to hear this news, I guess sometimes they just go beyond the point we can't fetch them back from, thanks for giving it your best try. Also sorry to hear about all the difficult cases with canker you seem to be encountering, this must be very trying to have to deal with.

Karyn


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Sorry Janet...


But yes, have these appliances and Medicines on hand - there will be others sooner or later, who will need them.


----------

